# My first mouse litters.



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

I Put my tri colour male with 4 girls and took 2 girls out that where pregnant.
5 days ago my fuzzy silver satin [shade] had 9 pups. 
I can just see the markings coming through now. I may have 3 tri colours! Might be grey/silver broken or even pale with splashed. I do have 2 amazing looking pups with splashed 2 grey or satin with black splotches over the top. They look like marble as pups and still have time to grow. All the pups are happy and healthy and only 3 came out with what looks like no markings at all. Very excited for my first litter. 
Snow gave birth to 9 pups again today. Scary how they both have the same litter size. I am glad they had them 5 days apart so I can tell whos litter is whos. 
I am expecting 2 more litters from my grown mice with a different male. He is a self dove I think. 
Elisa my rex is expecting. Shes so pretty I would love more like her in different colours. Might just keep some females from her as pet only in a display mouse colony. 
Most of these will be going to college but im sure I will have a few on sale/Swap later. I am aiming for different markings on different coat types. It is fun to try mix and match to see what you get.


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats on your new litters!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I would consider seperating the mothers into their own tank. For two reasons, sometimes mothers will steal and eat each others babies. But also in a few weeks you will have 20 mice in one cage and that is probably a bit much. That last week for babies, they are pretty large and very active, they need room to romp!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds interesting! Hope you plan on posting pics!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

If your cage is big enough and your mothers get along fine, they'll be fine staying together. You might want to cull down the litters to at least 6-7 a mum though.

Photos! we want photos!


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Usually for ped and line preservation (linage) I keep one mom per cage. I like to cull down to about 4-6 pups per mom but it depends.

And definately want pics!!! Lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!
Cant wait for pics


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

I will get pictures as soon as they are big enough for my cam to pick up markings. 
I was told that mice get along better if they have another mouse to nurse with. Thats why I bred my mice in pairs. They are in a 2.5ft tank with lots of bedding and ventilation [mesh lid]. I can upgrade if thats too small but thought it was great whilst little ones where still little. 
They are a rather large litter though at 9 per mum. Should I cull some? They dont seem to be stealing babies and running off with them. There is only 1 nest box so they are all in that. Every time the lid comes off they are sharing litters together. Quite cute to watch. Might be a little early to think about culling just yet because I want to see what coat types I have yet.

The days are not going fast enough! They seem to be changing colour every day. I think I have some tris and splashed in there but now I start to think they look like other things. Took a quick photo so I did not disterb them too much. I will do one again in a week... like a diary of sorts. By then litter two should be showing some markings. Not a great picture as it was done with a pone at night. But you can see some of the markings. One mouse has a little black line in the middle of his head which is cute. I think that ones a tri ^_^ Seems to be two colours over the white. Still needs to grow to be sure though.


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Got some slightly better mouse pikkys of my splashed/tri mice. You can kind of see the black over the grey in the darker mice now. I just love the patterns turning up in them. Bet they will grow up so pretty. I love darker coloured mice.


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Getting bigger now!
These have changed so much. I dont think I have any other splashed mice but these but I still have young ones to grow fur.


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Here are the babies!!!!!!!!
Growing up now and adorable as ever.

Splashed and a pink eye white
























Splashed
Colour comparison








Older splashed mice 
















I think this is fox?








And her sister... who I have no clue about. It has warm tones in the photo but yellow?


----------



## Trlover (Mar 27, 2012)

Love the last two and all the rest sooooo cute


----------



## Trlover (Mar 27, 2012)

Second to last i think is fox and tan i think not sure though


----------



## Trlover (Mar 27, 2012)

Or black and tan or fox mock chocolate not sure


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Trlover, instead of posting multiple times, you can edit your first message to make the boards less cluttered. You can designate your additions by writing "edit" in front of what you forgot to add the first time. Thanks!


----------



## Trlover (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

That lil mousey does look kind of brown in that picture but im sure its black. I took these pictures after dark so red lampshade is making things a little colourfull


----------



## Trlover (Mar 27, 2012)

K


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Black fox is what I'd guess, especially being in a litter with splashed and pew. You've definitely got plenty of c-dilution going on.


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Great! That is what im aiming for. Do you think the other is a yellow?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I would guess it is a pale red. I know it isn't how they are supposed to look, but I like the faded versions of reds  Unfortunately my red baby is becoming increasingly sooty... oh well! Love the splashed!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love that little fox!


----------

